

The startups and services behind Close.io - philfreo
http://blog.close.io/post/43503191746/the-startups-and-services-behind-close-io

======
swanify
Great post - i've been playing with your product and the integration of
telephony is really smart, it's one of the areas salespeople spend a lot of
time manually typing in calls into their CRM.

------
philfreo
I find it interesting to look at how many of the startups/services we build
upon weren't around 5 or even 2 years ago. Makes me wonder what will I be
using in another few years to make the development process even better.

